# Is 9 DPO too late for implantation cramping?



## Antsynewlywed

9 DPO today and randomly started getting af type cramping... Is it too late to hold on to the idea that it may be implantation cramping? Or is it Def. af?


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Implantation occurs between 6-12dpo so no it's not too late.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Thanks! idky i assumed it would be super early... how long after implantation does a bfp usually show?


----------



## binksmommy

It's different for everyone...some see it at 10 DPO but I don't think that is common... More common is after AF is due and don't show..


----------



## Darlin65

That would be completely normal hun. Many girls can even confuse implantation bleeding with AF and thats whyn so many say they had their period while pg:hugs:


----------



## shanmorgan97

I agree with the ladies. My friend just got pregnant and she had cramping for awhile and still does occasionally and she is 13 weeks along now...anything is possible and everyone is different! GL to you!


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Wait until your AF and then take a test. O:)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Well ladies, when i wiped a little while ago there was a little bit of blood. Too early to tell if its af or not. lets hope NOT! ill update in the A.M. 


:(


----------



## Mommytracking

Antsynewlywed said:


> Well ladies, when i wiped a little while ago there was a little bit of blood. Too early to tell if its af or not. lets hope NOT! ill update in the A.M.
> 
> 
> :(

Same here! About two hours ago, I noticed very slight pink CM, I've been cramping for two days now. Feels like AF cramps, just not as painful. Well now when I wiped it's bright red, but very light, maybe beginning of AF? I'm not due for 5 days and it never comes early, if anything it comes late! I read online somewhere that red blood means implantation has JUST happened, or started to. Most people have brown blood which means implantation happened earlier. Let's hope we're still in the running for our :bfp: this month! :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

OMG im so glad someone is with me! 

TMI-TMI-TMI-TMI-TMI-TMI-TMI-TMI
its bright red but theres alot of cm mixed in with it... its like gooey... similar?


----------



## Mommytracking

Antsynewlywed said:


> OMG im so glad someone is with me!
> 
> TMI-TMI-TMI-TMI-TMI-TMI-TMI-TMI
> its bright red but theres alot of cm mixed in with it... its like gooey... similar?

Right? As soon as I saw your post I had to comment :D

Mine looks SORT OF like ewcm- clear, a bit stretchy, LOTS.
And this is very TMI, but I smelled the blood (eek!) and it didn't smell like period blood...


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I didnt even think of that! Im gonna wait until morning, if im still bleeding when i wake up ill chalk it up to af. If its tapered off ill say impln....


----------



## Mommytracking

Antsynewlywed said:


> I didnt even think of that! Im gonna wait until morning, if im still bleeding when i wake up ill chalk it up to af. If its tapered off ill say impln....

Good idea! Checked again (while peeing for 3rd time in one hour with one glass of soda!) and it's barely there now! You better keep me updated! :D FX!!


----------



## LesleyL

lol you guys are funny:) i am going through the same thing! af due in about a wk or so. bright pinkish spotting all day today. yellow cm mixed in. you made me laugh saying you smelled it...cause so did i! haha the things we do. are you guys ttc naturally? i am on clomid and this is the first time i have spotted from it....so hoping its a good thing.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I def. will you too!


----------



## LesleyL

do you ladies have any other symptoms? i had had a headache off and on for about a week now.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

yeah im trying naturally, :) second cycle.


----------



## Mommytracking

LesleyL said:


> lol you guys are funny:) i am going through the same thing! af due in about a wk or so. bright pinkish spotting all day today. yellow cm mixed in. you made me laugh saying you smelled it...cause so did i! haha the things we do. are you guys ttc naturally? i am on clomid and this is the first time i have spotted from it....so hoping its a good thing.

I heard that yellow cm is a good sign! What dpo are you? I know implantation happens anywhere from 6-12 dpo, today is 9 dpo for me. I'm glad I made you laugh and not hurl ;) I am NTNP, but happy with anything. All natural, and feel like this month is the month! I hope you get your :bfp:! :dust: :dust: to you and keep us posted!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Meh, i want to say i did but now im worried they were af. One strange thing was on 4dpo i woke up with 4 canker sores! googled it and it said it was very common in early preg bc the immune system weakens so it doesnt hurt the baby. May i ask... how much does clomid cost?


----------



## Mommytracking

LesleyL said:


> do you ladies have any other symptoms? i had had a headache off and on for about a week now.

Well my Fiance has really noticed the big bbs, seems like they grew over night. They're very tender; hurt with or without a bra :| Starting to notice more pronounced veins in them, and a bit by my shoulder on my chest. Cramping/lower back ache/spotting. Oh and did I mention I feel like a toddler? I need a nap every couple of hours! :haha: How about you guys? Any other symptoms?? :dust: to all and FX


----------



## Storisong

HI guys! I hope you don't mind if I chime in, but I have all the same stuff going on! My very first symptoms of my first pregnancy was cramping... and it didn't let up for months! I think it's a really positive sign. 

I am getting that now, and I am about 6 days late from AF and I have intermitten cramps - some bad - some not so bad!

GOOD LUCK!!! Baby dust to you guys, and I hope we all get that great BFP!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I havent been hungry... lol is that a symptom?


----------



## LesleyL

i have no clue how many dpo i am. i threw out the opks last month because i was becoming obsessive about using them (peeing on them at work like 3 times a day). my first cycle on the clomid i was 27 days and the second i was 32 days. i thought i o'd on cd 18 the first round, but i think i was prob wrong or my luteal phase was wayyyy to short. 

i don't pay anything for the clomid. my hubby has very good insurance. i take the generic form of it.


----------



## Storisong

Well, if it's normally a symptom of AF about to rear her ugly head that you eat everything in sight than I could say that YES, it could deff. be :) :thumbup:


Antsynewlywed said:


> I havent been hungry... lol is that a symptom?


----------



## MiissMuffet

perfect timing. goodluck :)


----------



## bradandjane

good luck


----------



## Katie1

It's sounding promising!! When were you expecting your af? I know implantation cramping can start early and you've also got uterus cramps from your uterus stretching to make room to grow:) best of luck to you!


----------



## Mummy time

Hi girlies, I'm at the same point as you and also thinking I had some IB. 

(and yes, I sniffed too!! - what do we think we are, pregnancy hounds??) :haha:

Going to be watching for some good results, Fx'd!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Im thinking mine was just af, Im still bleeding alot, only problem is that its very gooey still, so much so that it wont absorb into a tampon really...like ewcm. I did a little searching and it said that sometimes means eptopic. Im praying that its just regular ol' af.


----------



## Mommytracking

Fx for you Antsy! And good luck to everyone else! My spotting has completely disappeared. I woke up today without the migraine I fell asleep with, and my cramps and lower back ache have died down a lot. Bbs still tender and big, just waiting to test again tomorrow (which will be 11 dpo!) Stay positive girls! :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Storisong

Mommytracking: Good luck!!! I bet you it will be a BPF!

My cramps have been ALLLL day today and yesterday with no AF in sight I am 9 DPO, so I think it is implantation if anything. I usually have cramping the day I start and a little the night before... NOTHING like this.. FX!


----------



## chiapso

I had implantation bleed/cramp at 12dpo got my bfp realllllly faint at 14dpo frer picked it up good at 15dpo


----------



## LesleyL

i had a migraine about 5 days ago that continued through the night and was still there when i woke up. i still have cramping today. i was spotting just a bit this am....streaks of scant red blood mixed with yellow cm. tonight, it has stopped. i don't even have the cm anymore.


----------



## Storisong

Sounds hopeful! I will keep my fingers crossed for you! If it went away (the blood at least) that is a REALLLY good sign! :):thumbup: Either your going to have your AF tomorrow, or your gonna get that BFP really soon. Either way you should know. I wish you all the best!


----------



## LesleyL

thanks! im only on cd 21 today, so i sure hope its not af. the clomid keeps me pretty regular.


----------



## Mommytracking

Wow ladies! Sounds like a lot of :bfp:'s on their way! My spotting actually came back a couple of hours ago. Still not enough for a pad, but when I wipe it a light pinkish brown color. When checking CP and CM, cervix is still high, slightly open, and VERY soft. As far as cm, it's still got a little bit of red to it, but mostly pink. :dust: to everyone! Keep us updated!


----------



## LesleyL

i can't wait to test! i am trying my hardest not to for about a wk. let's see if i can hold out that long (betcha i can't) haha. i hate seeing :bfn: all the time. its time for a change!!


----------



## Mummy time

Fingers crossed for all of you lovely ladies - loads of really good signs! 

I am *trying* not to symptom spot and I will NOT test til Monday (repeat endlessly)


----------



## LesleyL

see i told you girls i couldn't wait to test! i caved in this am haha. there are 2 lines but the dye ran and the 2nd line is on the plastic. that's why i hate those things! i will take a real one on about cd 30. look how crappy these tests are (wondfo brand)


----------



## Darlin65

LesleyL said:


> see i told you girls i couldn't wait to test! i caved in this am haha. there are 2 lines but the dye ran and the 2nd line is on the plastic. that's why i hate those things! i will take a real one on about cd 30. look how crappy these tests are (wondfo brand)
> 
> View attachment 255464
> 
> 
> View attachment 255465

Have you used wondfos before love? That is a :bfn: and how mine always look.:hugs: Maybe try again in a few days


----------



## LesleyL

yes i have used them before. i'm always getting evaps and stuff like this on them. i always back them up on cd 30 or so with a "real" hpt.


----------



## nunu123

wow hope you ladies get your bfps soon, i am waiting on AF on saturday but am having cramping on and off as i write i feel so wet down there i fear going to check , was just reading another thread about signs around us that may lead to bfp, the sign for me is i am reading so many threads about having cramps yet getting a bfp.


----------



## LesleyL

my cramping has gone away for 2 days. maybe i was just ovulating, but it didn't feel like it had in the other months. plus, i had the spotting. only time will tell....

yesterday i had heartburn so bad i had to ask everyone at work if they had tums i could take. besides that, no other symptoms.


----------



## LesleyL

any of you ladies have anything new going on?????


----------



## Freed

I am also curious if there are any updates. I was reading through the thread and want to know if any of the ladies who had the spotting ended up getting their BFPs!


----------



## LesleyL

i have been taking ics every day...and almost every one has evap lines on them. i was trying to wait until cd 30 to take a good test (today is cd 27). soooo hard to wait! i don't really have any symptoms, though. i also don't have any af cramping, either.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

it was a bfn for me! But im coming back! CD 9, opks are steady getting darker, SMEP this month so alot of BDing ;)


----------

